# Bank Money Transfer Rules



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey fellow forumers,

I have a question: has anyone received an amount more than 10k euro in their account via swift transfer? On person not on company. If so, what papers did they need?

I have had a website for sometime and decided to sell it. I've found a buyer and he sent me the money in my Alpha account. Now, I've received a phone call from the bank telling me that they will return the money to the sender.. with no reason. After I've argued with them a couple of days now they say they'll release my money, but I must bring a paper that states I'm not employed and another one from Eforie which states that I do not subscribe for "Dilosi" and so.

Is this normal? I've asked a guy from Piraeus bank and he said he never heard of this at their bank.

Cheers!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,

I have transferred amounts in excess of this without any issues to my Euro Bank account. In saying that both accounts were in my name (UK-Greece)


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi I had a much larger amount transferred into a well known Greek account in my name. No problems or questions but this was from a uk bank. Good luck.


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey, thank you for your answers. I managed to receive my money, but after 3 days of messing with a lot of paperwork and going from one institution to another.

I'm fed up with all this bureaucracy. I think I'm gonna move to Germany )


----------

